

Show HN: Songspin - StumbleUpon meets Hype Machine - jamesgagan
http://songspin.fm/hot

======
eminkel
I think your target audience may be electronic music fans which might limit
you in your service growing. I have seen a similar implementation of a
StumbleHype however, it redirected to each blog. I like your implementation of
loading the songs into a music player located on your site. You may already
have this on your list of things to do, but, a categorization of music types
might help, as well as it being more clear on how to pause the song that's
currently playing. (Scratch part of that, your main page allow you to chose.
You just linked to 'hot' tracks from HN.)

Hope this helps. I'm definitely a fan though.

~~~
jamesgagan
thanks for the feedback! we're working on tweaking the genres and selection so
that there's more appeal for non electronic music fans.

------
jamesgagan
feedback is really appreciated. we still have some work to do, but we wanted
to get it out there and see what people think.

